# 10 Things You Can Gift To Your Girlfriend/Wife



## tanmay

http://imageshack.us
Not many pleasures are equivalent to that one which you get by giving a gift to someone and seeing the happiness on his/her face. It’s not easy to choose a gift for your beloved because she is the most special person for you. Other relations are by blood but this relation has been created by the voice of your own heart. Thus, the gift you choose must be as special as she herself is. 





*10. Garments*
It depends on what she likes to wear. You can consider buying a nice top, a pair of jeans, Capri, skirts or raprown. 

*Caution:- Be absolutely sure about the sizes.*


*9. Jewelry *
Some girls like expensive (Gold, Silver & Diamonds) jewelry while others prefer the cheap (Artificial) stuff. So your first task is to know that to which category your girlfriend/wife belongs. Once that part is over you have a wide variety of bangles, anklets, toe rings, nose rings, necklaces and earrings to choose from.

*Caution:- Don’t run out of money. *


*8. Perfumes *
For most of the females a nice and pleasant smell is a big turn on. Thus, it’s a million dollar idea to gift them a bottle of scent. There are many national and international brands available in the market. Baby Doll, Envy, Intuition, Nina, Romance, Victoria Secret and Yves Saint Laurent to name a few good ones if you don’t have much knowledge about ladies perfumes. 

*Caution:- There is a myth that if you gift someone a perfume, the relationship ends soon. *


*7. Chocolates*
Can’t think of anything nice? Is your budget limited? Not too sure about your girlfriend’s taste? Don’t worry. There is an evergreen solution to this problem, which has a one hundred percent success rate. Buy Chocolates. When you gift someone a chocolate the level of affection increases and the bond between the two becomes stronger.

*Caution:- If she has sugar problem and you really love her, then please don’t buy this. *


*6. Greeting Cards *
Although these days most of the people prefer to send e-cards as they prove to be economical & convenient and do serve the purpose, but still I prefer paper cards. You go to the market, pay a price for it and either post it or give it to the person in hand. Thus, it shows you have made an effort for that person and she is special to you. And if you really want it to be special then create the card yourself.

*Caution:- Select the card watchfully, as even a single word can convey the wrong meaning. *


*5. Flowers *
Flowers are the only gift you can give on all occasions. What can be more beautiful than them? They are so vibrant & aromatic. They send a message that you intend to fill her life with colours and fragrance. You don’t always have to buy an expensive bouquet; even a single red rose can make her cheeks red with happiness and express your love. _A Rose_ _During Lifetime Is Better Than Orchids On The Grave._

*Caution:- She shouldn’t be allergic to flowers.*


*4. A Long Drive *
Pick her up from home, put a tender track in you car stereo and take her away from all the tensions of life (at least for sometime) for a long long drive. Take her to a hill station on your motorbike and cheer the unforgettable moments of love. Don’t have a vehicle? No problems. Go for a walk together on the beach or in a park, take her hand in yours, don’t say anything – let silence do the talking. _Enjoy yourself. These are the good old days that you will miss later. _

*Caution:- Have enough petrol in your car/bike tank. *


*3. A Candle Light Dinner *
It can’t get more romantic than this. Just imagine the dim light of candle, soft music playing in background, you both look in each other’s eyes and don’t utter a word. You have so many things to talk about that you just don’t know from where to begin. Make her eat from your hands and she’ll consider herself the luckiest girl to have an affectionate guy like you. 

*Caution:- Don’t engage yourself in eating so much that you neglect her altogether.*


*2. What She Wants…*
Notice if she tells you sometime in a usual chitchat that she is wanting to buy something in particular or if she tells you that she saw something in the market and really liked it. Buy it for her before she does it or someone else does and you just can’t imagine the intensity of her happiness. 

*Caution:- Don’t be late in buying that product. *


*1. Love *
Well nothing can be a bigger gift than true love itself. Be loyal to her, don’t do anything, which hurts her, and try to keep her happy & smiling all the time. Don’t be shy in saying the three magical words “I Love You”. Say them as often as you can. There can be an overdose of anything but not of love. Don’t forget that she is with you in the first place because she wants your love.

*Caution:- Don’t hold back. One never loses by loving, one always loses by holding back. *


----------



## acidic_kiss

Did you write these yourself!? They are so romantic and so sweet!
 All I can say is, any girl who has you, Tan, better realise how lucky she is!

Acid


----------



## Shinyui

They really are sweet 
I like the number 1. thing. So true  And yet chocolates sound so appealing lol
(Sorry to make a mockery of your post) I actually did enjoy reading it. It's like offering an insight into the female mind, only not . . . .
(O.K that made NO sense whatsoever, but I stick by my initial comment. Love is the best gift anyone can ever give  )
*Hugz acidic* gives chocolates . . .buys jewellery . . . * p *hugz forever*)
Shin


----------



## tanmay

Acid,

Yeah I wrote this up myself on Valentines Day so thought of sharing it with you guys as well.  

LOL and about the girl being lucky. I'm not quite sure of that. 

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## tanmay

Shin,

Hehe I'm glad you enjoyed the post and it offered you an insight into the female mind. 

Yeah truly love is the best gift we can give to our girlfriend. However, choclate and jewelry doesn't hurt either. 

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## mammamaia

did you want to know what needs fixing in this piece, tanmay?... or, is it just for fun?... 

for starters, 'gift' is often used incorrectly... there are quite a few other things needing work, so if you want to make this usable for something other than a fun post, let me know, and i'll give it a full edit... 

hugs, maia


----------



## tanmay

Yeah Maia,Do help me in improving this piece. I'd like to know how I can make it better. Regards,Tanmay.


----------



## mammamaia

ok... here you go, from the top:

*10 Things You Can Gift To Your Girlfriend/Wife* 
['gift' improperly used as a verb... should be, '*Give*'... or, '10 *Gifts* for Your G/W'... better yet, would be, '10 Great Gifts for Your Girlfriend/Wife']

Not many pleasures are equivalent [should be 'are equal to' or 'can equal what']to that one which you get by giving a gift to someone and seeing the happiness on his/her face. [garbled grammar... should be 'what you get by giving a gift to someone...etc.'... and in english, 'happiness _in_ their face' is more acceptable than 'on']It’s not easy to choose a gift for your beloved*,* because she is the most special person *to *you. *Family *relations*hips* are by blood*,* but this relation*ship* has been created by the voice of your own heart. ['created' doesn't make much sense in english] Thus, the gift you choose must be as special as she*,* herself*,* is. 

*10. Garments*
*This* depends on what she likes to wear. You *might *consider buying a nice top, a pair of jeans, Capri*s*, skirts or *a w*rapro*un*n*d*.  [lingerie is the usual, so how come you didn't include that?] 

*Caution:- *[can't use both dash and colon] *Be absolutely sure about the sizes.*


*9. Jewelry *
Some girls like expensive jewelry [belongs in front of the parens, not after] (*g*old, *s*ilver & *d*iamonds), while others prefer the cheap (*a*rtificial) stuff. [don't be silly!... no female alive would _prefer_ cheap over costly!] So*,* your first task is to know that to [delete for proper grammar] which category your girlfriend/wife belongs *in*. Once that part is *dealt with,* you*'ll* have a wide variety of bangles, anklets, toe rings, nose rings, necklaces and earrings to choose from.

*Caution:- *[ditto above, for all of these... use either one, but not both] *Don’t run out of money. *


*8. Perfumes *
For most of the [delete] females*,* a nice and pleasant smell [you seem to be translating from another language, so the wording you use is often 'off' from how we speak and write in american english...much of this needs to be 'adapted' to american usage... in this case, we'd just say 'a nice _scent'_]... or, even more likely, a 'nice, sexy scent'] is a big turn on. Thus, it’s a million*-*dollar idea, to gi*ve* them a bottle of *perfume*. There are many national and international brands available *o*n the market. Baby Doll, Envy, Intuition, Nina, Romance, Victoria*'s* Secret and Yves Saint Laurent*,* to name a few good ones*,* if you don’t have much knowledge about ladies*'* perfumes. 

*Caution:- There is a myth that if you give someone a *[delete 'a'...in english, you don't put an article in front of all nouns, as is done in many other languages]_*perfume, the relationship **will* *soon **end . *_


*7. Chocolates*
Can’t think of anything nice? Is your budget limited? Not too sure about your girlfriend’s taste*s*? Don’t worry. There is an evergreen [this word makes no sense here] solution to this problem, *that *has a one*-*hundred*-*percent success rate. Buy *c*hocolates*!* When you gi*ve* someone chocolate*s,* the level of affection increases and the bond between *you *two becomes stronger.

*Caution:- If she has a sugar *[or weight!] *problem and you really love her, then please don’t buy this. *


*6. Greeting Cards *
Although these days*,* *most people* prefer to send e-cards, as they prove to be economical & convenient and do serve the purpose, I *still* [can't use both 'although' and 'but'] prefer paper cards. You go to the *store*, *pay for it* and either post it or give it to the person *by* hand*, t*hus, show*ing* you have made an effort and *letting her know* she is special to you. And*,* if you really want it to be special*,* then create the card yourself.

*Caution:- Select the card carefully, as even a single word can convey the wrong meaning. *


*5. Flowers *
Flowers are the only gift you can give on all occasions.[this is not true, at all...they are 'a' gift you can give for all occasions, but not the 'only' one] What can be more beautiful than them? [delete] They are so vibrant & aromatic. They send a message that you intend to fill her life with colours and fragrance. You don’t always have to buy an expensive bouquet; even a single red rose can make her cheeks red with happiness and express your love. _A Rose_ _During Lifetime Is Better Than Orchids On The Grave._[if this is a quote, you should cite the source... and it should not be all in caps]

*Caution:- Make sure she's not allergic to flowers.*


*4. A Long Drive *
Pick her up from home, put a tender *music* track in you*r* car stereo and take her away from all the tensions of life (at least for *a little while*) for a long*,* long drive. *Or, t*ake her to a hill station on your motorbike and cheer [this word makes no sense here] the unforgettable moments of love. Don’t have a vehicle? No *problem*. Go for a walk together on the beach*,* or in a park, take her hand in yours, don’t say anything – let silence do the talking. _Enjoy yoursel*ves*. These are the *"*good old days*"* that you will miss later. _

*Caution:- Be sure to have enough petrol in your car/bike tank. *


*3. A Candlelit Dinner *
It can’t get more romantic than this. Just imagine the dim light of candle, soft music playing in *the *background, you both look in each other’s eyes and don’t utter a word. You have so many things to talk about*,* that you just don’t know from [delete] where to begin. Make her eat from your hands*, *[lap it up like a puppy?...doesn't sound all that romantic] and she’ll consider herself the luckiest girl *alive, *to have an affectionate guy like you. 

*Caution:- Don’t pay so much attention to eating, that you neglect her.*


*2. What She Wants…*
Notice if she tells you sometime, in a usual chitchat that she is wanting to buy something in particular, or if she tells you that she saw something in the market and really liked it. Buy it for her before she does* (*or someone else does*),* and you just can’t imagine *how happy it will make her*. 

*Caution:- Don’t be late in buying that product. *[doesn't make sense...you already dealt with getting it before someone else does]


*1. Love *
Well*,* nothing can be a bigger gift*,* than true love itself. Be loyal to her, don’t do anything *to* *hurt* her, and try to keep her happy & smiling all the time. Don’t be shy in saying the three magical words*,* “I *l*ove *y*ou”. Say them as often as you can. There can be an overdose of *anything but love*. Don’t forget that she is with you in the first place*,* because she wants your love.

*Caution:- Don’t hold back. One never loses by loving; one always loses by holding back. *

...there you go... hope this helps... hugs, maia


----------



## tanmay

Hey Maia,

Thanks a lot for the great detailed help you have offered me on this article. I'm really greatful to you for taking the pains to do it. 

_"You seem to be translating from another language, so the wording you use is often 'off' from how we speak and write in american english...much of this needs to be 'adapted' to american usage..."_

Actually I'm not from America and American English isn't followed in my country. Also, my mother tounge isn't English, so I guess you will find this a common trait in most of my posts. 

Anyways, thank you very much again for the wonderful assesment of my work. 

Regards,
Tanmay.


----------



## mammamaia

there might be some slight differences between british and american idiom in the corrected version of that piece, but nothing very major... it will still work well enough for either, now...


----------



## priyatam

*Total Rip Off*

I maybe wrong however from my memories I have seen the same stuff forwarded to me in an email attachment early this year. Sorry if it is really your original.
Just cross checking.


----------



## tanmay

That's the biggest joke I have ever heard since a long time. Do you have any solid proof that this piece isnt written by me? It's very immature of you to put a serious allegation on someone without any justifaction to back it.


----------

